# brcmsmac power management [SOLVED]

## baragoon

Does brcmsmac support power management?

When I start laptop-mode I got error like this

```
baragoon ~ # /etc/init.d/laptop_mode start

 * Starting laptop_mode ...

Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.

Failed.   
```

```
baragoon ~ # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.442 GHz  Access Point: 00:27:22:XX:XX:XX   

          Bit Rate=65 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          [b]Power Management:off[/b]

          Link Quality=65/70  Signal level=-45 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Last edited by baragoon on Sat Mar 16, 2013 8:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

baragoon,

I think wireless powersave mode is set to auto by default, Try disabling /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/wireless* conf files 

It might be that your card doesn't support it.

----------

## baragoon

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> baragoon,
> 
> I think wireless powersave mode is set to auto by default, Try disabling /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/wireless* conf files 
> 
> It might be that your card doesn't support it.

 

thanx

----------

## ppurka

brcmsmac doesn't support powermanagement. It has nothing to do with your wireless card.

----------

